# 6 Months - What a difference!



## OsiViper (May 13, 2012)

Here's a pic of Gummy.
On the left is when I got him, the right side is what she looks like today. 
And I assume its a she since her jowels are still very small. at ~10mo-1yr old


----------



## Kimmie (May 13, 2012)

nice


----------



## Aardbark (May 13, 2012)

Almost time to get a bigger rock, lol.


----------



## Lynda (May 13, 2012)

Wow...beautiful animal. Really miss mine. Hope she wakes up soon.


----------



## tommyboy (May 13, 2012)

Looking really nice!


----------



## Apophis (May 14, 2012)

Wow! They really do grow so fast. Lookin good


----------



## HeatherN (May 14, 2012)

what a belly! looks like a happy not-so-little gu, keep it up.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing. I can't wait to get mine next spring.


----------

